# Say it aint so Lindsay Lohan - Breast reduction



## cappo5150 (May 29, 2005)

Well this chick has decided to make matters worse by removing her large breast implants. Wrong move. What is she thinking with the sudden weight loss and then this. I know its her body but it was nice to look at when she had some meat on her.


----------



## seven11 (May 29, 2005)

no more waxing the buick to that girl


----------



## gr81 (May 29, 2005)

are you sure it was a breast reduction. maybe they were natural and the shrinkage is due to all the weight she lost and the fact that she is a crack head..


----------



## GSXR750 (May 29, 2005)

No way. She definitely had her implants removed.


----------



## musclepump (May 29, 2005)

If those were real... damn.


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2005)




----------



## musclepump (May 29, 2005)

Ew.


----------



## gococksDJS (May 29, 2005)

damn that is a sad sight...


----------



## darkt (May 29, 2005)

that last one isnt real. RIGHT?? cause UGH


----------



## david (May 29, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



That's putting it in a "lighter" sense!


----------



## Mudge (May 29, 2005)

Definitely not to my taste, she went from small to just gross.


----------



## seven11 (May 29, 2005)

woooooooooow shes hot damn


----------



## WATTS (May 29, 2005)

damn i thought she was hot before, but now she looks discusting


----------

